# Best Guitar players...?



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Who's the best or your favorite?
I'm sitting here listening to one of mine, R. Cray's, "Out of Eden"...! One really nice solo and an overall good jam.
This is by no means my favorite but definitely a goody...!  :cool


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Cray..Still Hot Smokin' Gun, great jam there.
How about Leslie West...Nantucket Sleighride, the live version just rocks.
Jimmy Page hands down is a magician with a guitar but there are many others that are fantastic. I might add....and a few that were!!
I heard Hendricks version of The Star Spangled Banner on NCX the other night and thought to myself them amps gotta be smokin'
Stevie Ray Vaughns version of Voodoo Child although i listened to Kenny Wayne Shepperds version and although it doesn't have a vocal performance the guitar is smokin hot. Rush Working Man!
I give up...there's too many to list.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I would have to say that Stevie Ray Vaugh and Hendrix are at the tops of my list.


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

Brian May(Queen) 
When he plays it looks effortless and smooth. Their music was all over their place and if anyone has looked up the tab they used some strange keys. My favorite part is that he didn't over ornament his solos. Too many guitarist rate their solos by how many notes that can fit into it and/or how fast they can play it. But any musician worth his weight will tell you that most of the best musical writing was great not because how much or fast it was but by the use of the notes and the use of the silence. 

On top of that in July 2007 he got his doctorate in astrophysics from Imperial College in London at the age of 60. Let's see slash do that.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Put me down for Neil Young for versatility with many instruments, including the guitar. !%


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

How bout we chalk one up for Eddie Van Halen.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I say Tony Iommi (Black Sabbath) or Randy Rhoads (Ozzy)


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

alex lifeson 6 + 12 string...geddy lee bass!!! anyone else see where i'm going with this??? of course neil young is a fave as is eddie and sammy hagar!! on the country side though brad paisly kicks it up a notch!!!
hendrics is in a class of his own...played a right handed guiter lefthanded!!!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Hendrix, Vaughn, Clapton, and I agree with wave warrior, believe it or not Brad Paisley can play, very well.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

lakeslouie said:


> Put me down for Neil Young for versatility with many instruments, including the guitar. !%


Not every artist has the ability to make you feel as if you are "there".
Neil Young has that ability, everytime I hear Hurricane I can just imagine sitting in a crowded hazy bar.....there's just something "special" about Neil!!

Zeppelin....No Quarter...A cold snowy night, a sense of urgency....


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

John Petrucci, dream theater.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Has to be a toss up between Michael Schenker & Yingwie Malmsteen with Hendrix a close third......


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Neil Young, Ted Nugent


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom Morello
Dimebag
Hendrix


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

no doubt ted nugent and brad paisley...they are both sick


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

For me its:

#1- Phil Keaggy

#2- Jimmy Hendrix

#3- Eric Clapton

I can't believe noone has mentioned Keaggy's all instrumental albums that span different styles, going to some awesome places with his expertise.

His album, *"220" *is aptly named! 

I never tire of listening to his music and finding new things to appreciate in it. :B


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

I assume you're talking about rockers?
There are so many it would be hard to choose...Hendrix, SRV, Robin Trower, Buckethead, David Gilmour, Herman Li, Steve Vai, Eric Johnson....I could go on forever.

However, classical guitarists have my respect and envy:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIzKsNIRrV4&feature=related"]YouTube - Classical/guitar, Jim Greeninger, Recuerdos de la Alhambra[/nomedia]


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Am I the only one that likes Satriani?


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

Can't believe no one has mentioned Peter Frampton yet.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I will toss out a couple that guys will go what is he talking about..but I like the way Gary Rossington and Allen Collins played together, Ritchie Blackmore should be in there somewhere, George Lynch was a guy in the 80s, and I will round it out with Slash.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Slash - from Guns N Roses
Clapton
Hendrix

Paisley on the Country side!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Kurt Hammet from Metallica


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Me.........Just kidding not even close. Frankie Starr from the Cleveland area gets my vote. Check him out sometime. Has been gigging since he was like 10. Great local talent.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

Duane Allman best i ever saw
Buddy Guy best live player
Freddie King taught frankie starr and stevie ray everything they know


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Brian May from Queen is SO UNDERRATED....Good call athensfishin'

Clapton is my personal favorite, I have seen him 2 times in concert and will see him again if given the chance. This was discussed on another site awhile back and a member brought up the fact that Clapton said Stevie Ray Vaughn was the best he had ever seen. Hard to argue against that.

Jimmy Paige is great, Nobody's Fault but Mine is going through my head right now.

As for Country Music, I would have to go with Roy Clark. Those that never saw him or only saw him on Hee Haw need to find some footage of him playing. Simply awesome!! 
I also like to watch and listen to Jerry Reed.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

A lot of good ones out there. These are a few of my favorites.

Jimmy Page
Jimi Hendrix
Robin Trower 
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Tony Iommi
Albert King
Gary Moore
Billy Gibbons
Eric johnson
Joe Bonomassa


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

For classical, theres noone like the maestro Andre' Segovia.

Check out Adam Cord's great techniques! ...






- also Adam's website has a number of music samples: http://adamcord.com/

.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Angus Young of AC/DC..

those riffs and guitar sounds are one of kind IMO...

FRank


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow! Really late winter for this one! Kinda' depends on the mood I'm in at the time and what I want tyo listen to. I couldn't disagree with any I've heard so far. Some of my fav's:

Van Halen
Page
SRV
Clapton
Slash
Neil Young (he was on HBO yesterday)
Neil Schon (IMO underrated)
Angus Young
Satriani

The list goes on...gotta' love Rock n' Roll.

Tim


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

michael hedges,amazing acoustic guitarist


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

Wow, some great ones listed so I'll try to touch on some that haven't been mentioned:

Rock: Keith Richards
Frank Zappa
Metal: Dave Mustain
and I'll throw in another vote for Dimebag
Blues: BB King
Robert Johnson
Kenny Wayne Sheppard
Acoustic: Tim Reynolds (amazing live)

Bass: Les Claypool
Gene Simmons

This is a fun little pole, keep 'em comming!

FWF


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Jerry Garcia

bass: Victor Wooten


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would say that Carlos Santana needs to be mentioned somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Eddie Van Halen
Neil Young
Eric Johnson
Kenny Wayne Shepard
Slash
Those would be my favorite 5 not necessarily the best 5 though.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Jeff Beck!!


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Warren Haynes - ABB and Gov't Mule


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

ok so besides the obligatory hendrix, clapton, srv, jeff beck etc

Tim Reynolds
John Mayer (believe it or not, checkout the john mayer trio)
Duane Allman
Warren Haynes


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishon said:


> Angus Young of AC/DC..
> 
> those riffs and guitar sounds are one of kind IMO...
> 
> FRank


man, im very suprised it took 28 replys for angus to come up...you dudes are slippin and trippin....ever see that man play in person, you too would say...WOW!! hes a nonstop rocker and we all know david lee roths solo crap wouldn't be worth even listening to without steve vai rockin it.


----------



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

For me this is pretty good! It's just a shame that they are both dead.

Jeff just died a few weeks ago.(cancer)

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqU9RZqvFKY:(


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

Also in a more alternative acoustic category someone should mention Andy Mckee I'll post a couple of his videos, he's a bit different but good at getting sick sounds out of the acoustic. watch the whole video on the first one.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

The guys listed below are leaders not followers....

Jeff Beck 
Alan Holdsworth
Al Demola
Chet Adkins
Roy Clark
Gary Moore
Paul Gilbert
Steve vai
Frank Zapa
Ry Cooder
John Mclaughlin
Buckethead
Uli John Roth



Randy Rhoads is my favorite simply because he was the first guitarist i had saw live and one of the first to bridge the classical styles with dark metal. He was wreckless/noisy but very controlled and fluid. Loved the improvisional fills he would do live along with that awesome stage presence. 

March 19th 1982 R.I.P. WILLAM RANDALL RHOADS


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I just saw Haynes/Mule play Langerado last week. He did tear it up!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix all the way!!!


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have seen just about every guitarist that you can think of , except Hendrix. The best that I have ever seen in person is Steve Vai. What he did at the House of Blues 2 years ago still blows my mind. Three hours of ungodly licks. Some of my personal favorites are Al Dimeola, Steve Kahn, Terry Kath, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Joe Satriani, Kerry Livgren, Duane Allman, Dickie Betts, Hughie Thommason, Billy Jones, Gary Rossington, Jimi Hendrix, Jeff Beck, ...the list could go on forever.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Before REO Speedwagon became a sissy girly band, they rocked and Gary Richrath was the best.
Also: Eddy Van Halen, and Joe Satriani


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

alive or dead? 

I like
Stevie Ray Vaughn

his brother ,Jimmie Vaughn

Junior Brown- yeah he's corny but you gotta admit he can wail on that "guit-steel" of his.

Bill Kirchen (former lead guitar player for Commander Cody)

Jorma Kaukonen (formerly of Hot Tuna and Jefferson Airplane and now owner of the Fur Peace Ranch in southeastern ohio.

Sleepy LaBeef- rockabilly

Joe Ely on accoustic


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I am gonna say Jason Becker, Malmsteen, Satriani, Lynch, Marty Friedman, Via.


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

Kurt Hammet from Metallica


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

SRV, Vai, George Lynch, Robin Trower, Frank Zappa


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

I'll have to add David Gilmore


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Jack White
John Mayer
All the others are pretty obvious,John Mayer really surprised me and Jack White may be a genius.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Gary Rossington from Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Rock
1. Jimi Hendrix 
2. Eric Clapton 
3. Jimmy Page 
4. Jeff Beck 
5. Eddie Van Halen 
6. Stevie Ray Vaughan
7. Joe Satriani
8. Ritchie Blackmore 
9. Steve Vai 
10. David Gilmour 
11. John Petrucci 
12. Randy Rhoads
13. Allan Holdsworth 
14. Paul Gilbert 
15. Yngwie Malmsteen 

Country
1. Chet Atkins
2. Merle Travis
3. Joe Maphis
4. Roy Clark
5. Speedy West
6. Albert Lee
7. Maybelle Carter
8. Buddy Emmons
9. Noel Boggs
10. Jerry Bryd
11. Tony Rice
12. Doc Watson
13. Norman Blake
14. Ricky Skaggs
15. Danny Gatton


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Eric Clapton

Stevie Ray Vaughn

Chet Adkins

Roy Clark


Pickin' and grinnin'


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

In my opinion it has to be Tom Morello, makes guitars sound like anything but guitars.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am sorry I don't recognise a lure on anyones list. what ever happened to rapalas, hot n tot, road runners, big O's, beetle spins, jig n pigs and in line spinners, what are you guys talking about? This is a fishing sight, right? 
Music is only for dancing, dancing is only to meet women, meeting women is only to, well you know the rest.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

This kid is getting there!! My 3 year old grandson loves him!! 







Also have to add Eddie Hazel from Funkadelic - obscure yes but his solo on Maggot Brain is incredible. George Clinton told him to play as if he just heard his mother had died (first part of song) and then he told him to play as if he just heard that she hadn't (last part of song). I think he did pretty well, wish he had done more of this though! Song is from 1971.






There was a DJ at WMMS "the Buzzard" that worked the night shift on weekends and always signed off with this song.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Hendrix for me. A relation of his plays locally in Cleveland once in a while. Can't remember which, nephew or something. Seen him a couple of times with Ted Riser. Frankie Star is good, just not crazy about the music he plays sometimes. I liked Mick Ronson too. He was Bowie's spiders from mars main man. Some of the things that came out of his guitar during the live concerts, countdown during space oddity, were tremendus.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Here he is boys. LOL [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esl2NNOtHQE"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]

Raider


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Tommy Bolin
Joe Bonamassa
Jeff Beck


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

1. Herman Li (Dragon Force)

2. Sam Totem

3. Jeff Beck

Watch solo on u-tube, DragonForce - Through the Fire and Flames! NOTHING COMES CLOSE!!!


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

Capt.Muskey said:


> Watch solo on u-tube, DragonForce - Through the Fire and Flames! NOTHING COMES CLOSE!!!


I'm not sure we can include dragonforce on here. Seeing as most of the song is enhanced digitally and if further evidence is needed look up their live performances very unclean sounding. see examples:

Live version IE what they can really do(can't keep time or tone):
[nomedia="http://youtube.com/watch?v=jdMIQ1jfJm0"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]

Studio version IE what they wish they could do but needed a computer to do correctly 

[nomedia="http://youtube.com/watch?v=0jgrCKhxE1s&feature=related"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]

Just saying not sure if I'm quite ready to put them on a list with true greats, maybe some more time is needed.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

seapro said:


> There was a DJ at WMMS "the Buzzard" that worked the night shift on weekends and always signed off with this song (maggot brain).


"BLF Bash" was his studio name. What a flashback... man. A show like his couldn't air today on the terrestrial or satellite airwaves. Nothing but a bunch of the same very long songs (like maggot brain) with his gravelly voice between the breaks. We always thought that the 'album side' songs were played for a) naps, b) bathroom breaks, c) procuring and/or using mind altering substances. A master of dead air at times, but you had to listen. Was our soundtrack for overnight fishing outings at the edgewater government pier.

A nice change of pace after the WNCX "house party" that aired Saturday evening before the BLF Bash show. There's a good book out there written by John Gorman, former music director at MMS during the glory days (The Buzzard: Inside the Glory Days of WMMS & Cleveland Rock Radio - A Memoir). An interesting read, especially the methods used to get their 'radio exclusives' of albums long before the release date. Some were intentionally leaked, while (most) others, weren't.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

What no Thorogood 

I tell you the blues guys has this catagory hands down...

How about John Lee Hooker?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Does anyone remember....Artful Dodger?
WIld Horses...Funky Poodle
Alex Bevan Skinny Little Boy From Cleveland Ohio...gonna drink yer women an chase yer beer!!!
Growing up in the '70s in NE Ohio, man that was good livin'
Used to go see these bands live for a buck, those were some jam sessions!!


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

As I read this thread and look at my CD collection about 85&#37; of them are in my collection. Most everyone in these posts brought a unique sound to music with them which is what makes them amongst the "best".

Glad to see the likes of Bonammasa, Gary Moore, Gov't Mule and Jeff Healey mentioned.

Frank Marino, Joe Kubek and, once you get by his commercial stuff, Prince are a few more I didn't see listed that I like.

I.R.S. had released a series of CD's entitled Music To Good For Words and Guitar Speak years ago that had no vocals but people such as Steve Hackett, Mick Taylor, Steve Morse, Pete Haycock, Alvin Lee, Randy California, Ronnie Montrose, amongst others, just playing their hearts out. These CD still get listened to quite often.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great memories:
Artful Dodger
BLF Bash
Mick Ronson

Thanks guys,
Brian


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

George Lynch and Stevie Ray Vaughn for me!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow, there's a lot of familiar names here. Some even brought back memories from long ago.  
Raider, Dueling Banjo's will forever be a classic...!  The line at the end of the clip "Give'm a couple of bucks" was the begining of the end.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Tiny Tim! Opps he played the Ukulele,sorry.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Randy Rhoads, Frampton, and as mentioned earlier: Don't think that Brad Paisley and Keith Urban don't jam either. Akso, check out Kenny Chesney's guitar player ( I don't know his name). On the Bass Guitar.... Cliff Burton!!!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Livetofish, I somehow forgot Montrose. Space Station #5 was/is bad @$$.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Glad someone finally said John Lee Hooker and maybe I missed it but you got to put BB King on the list. Jimmy Paige is probably my favorite. Do a search on youtube and there are some clips of him playing with the violin bow, pretty cool!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

There is a guy that plays around Columbus, his name is Shawn Carney, if you every get the chance go see him. I think Driving Wheel is the name of his band but I have seen him play with several people. He has been at the Blues Station a lot. Probably the best I've seen live.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, Sean is great 'Clean' Bluesman. Abit too clean for my taste(sorta like George Benson) He is a great guy to work with as i have booked him a few times in Columbus myself. He used to be the prez. of the Ohio Blues Alliance.



twistertail said:


> There is a guy that plays around Columbus, his name is Shawn Carney, if you every get the chance go see him. I think Driving Wheel is the name of his band but I have seen him play with several people. He has been at the Blues Station a lot. Probably the best I've seen live.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

No one said JOHNY LANG


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Have you ever seen him play with Teeny Tucker? Now that woman can SING!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

joe01 said:


> No one said JOHNY LANG


I love Johny Lang but think he is a better singer than guitar player. He did a song with Buddy Guy that was great, forget the name of it but I think its on Buddy's Baddest CD.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

how about Shawne Lane too, check him out on utube


----------



## fishholio (May 13, 2004)

check out rolling stones list of 100 greatest guitarists of all time it will make yuo scratch your head and say huh?curt cobain what was that guy smoking


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

yes she was at whiskey dicks a few months ago when bb king played columbus. she can whale fo sure.



twistertail said:


> Have you ever seen him play with Teeny Tucker? Now that woman can SING!


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

SRV...in a league all his own

Randy Rhoades
Slash


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I forgot a couple in my original list......Toy Caldwell. Carlos Santana, and my son, Matt.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

ERIC CLAPTON A legend in his own time!


----------



## millerlgt22 (Feb 25, 2008)

JOE PRICE he is a great blues man out in iowa check out his site or on you tube gives a awsome show......

So primitive and elemental that he makes the very electricity that powers his over-driven tube amp feel like a risky, new-fangled partner in his musical revelations, Joe Price zeroes in on the very seeds of American roots, folk and blues.

Miraculously untouched by even a trace of post-WWII pop influence, Price combines driving rhythms, a reedy, raggedy rasp of a voice and exquisitely distilled tunesmithing---'selling' it all with such meticulously-crafted (if sometimes pointedly raw) guitar picking that even his instrumentals seem to tell discernible tales.

The title track is an extended, wrenching, bone-shivering blues (with Dave Moore's expert harmonica a bitter wind blowing through its rough-hewn gaps), but most of these economical biscuits clock in under three minutes, presenting a briskly-paced, mind-boggling variety of temp, style and intent.

Surrender to the rhythm.... ----Jim Musser


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

I forgot Mike Campbell on my first list. He has lead the Heartbreakers for Tom Petty for many years. Some pretty good (and memorable) licks have come out of that Strat.

Tim


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

David Gilmore
Jerry Garcia
Hendrix
Steve Sweeney
Page
Clapton 

In no particular order...


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

athensfishin' said:


> I'm not sure we can include dragonforce on here.


 Who are you refering to as *WE* ???
I thought Hook & Book started this thread, and asked who our favorite player was. Did I somehow misread the first post???


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

Well it was just a bit of teasing for an obscure choice, so my suggestion would be to take a breath, Calm down, play some guitar hero, and you'll forget all about it in the morning. 

Back on track, It's a little known fact but the artist "formally known as prince" is actually quite a guitar player, along with many other instruments.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Just to get off the beaten path a bit. I saw Kenny Neal and picked up his CD at the Cincinnati Bluesfest several years ago. Dude, can hit it pretty good. Delta music all the way though...!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

athensfishin'
Thank You, I'm much calmer now.... 
You truly are the wisest man on this site.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

*#1 My Son! *(But I may be slightly biased)

Me, I am rhythmically and harmonically challenged ... I can hear it but I can't make my fingers do it! So all I can do is sit back and admire great talent.

The rest (Behind my son of course) are hard to list because there are so many who added a certain something to how we listen to a guitar being played....

Duane Allman
John Lee Hooker
BB King
Jimmy Page
Jimi Hendrix
Robin Trower 
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Eric johnson


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Athensfishin' jogged my memory with the "Prince" mention. Steve Stevens played guitar for Prince in the early 80's. He was awesome!

Tim


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

No one mentioned Roy Buchanan, one of the best blues guitarists to ever live. Check him out.





 
This one takes a while to get started but when it does..... It's Roy testing a new guitar. Most guitar players would sell their souls to be this good & he isn't even performing!





 
or Alvin Lee-(Ten Years After)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i07SahQl5w"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]

There is a local guy, Scotty Bratcher, that plays at The House of Crave & other clubs around central & SW Ohio. Amazing. He graduated from high school in May of '07 & opened for Buddy Guy in 10/07. If you can, go see him. Tickets are usually $7.00.

This one's a cut off bootleg but listen to him jam. He's only 17.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Toolman said:


> Steve Stevens played guitar for Prince in the early 80's. He was awesome!


Steve Stevens is a great guitarist, but he played for Billy Idol.

Dez Dickerson and Miko Weaver were Prince's guitarists, but whose counting.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> For me its:
> 
> #1- Phil Keaggy
> 
> ...


Ruminator, your first two choices are identical to mine. I was a lead guitar player when I was younger. I was playing the local haunts when Keaggy (who was about the same age) was just getting started. As a guitar player, I can tell you he is not of this earth.

The man could play lead and rhythm at the same time and I'm not kidding. 

I had the privilege of seeing him and the rest of his three piece band play live many times. My class hired them for our prom as a matter of fact.

I never got tired of watching him and listening. He music, at the time, was too clean for my taste; I was into Hendrix big time, and Keaggy's style was more polished and less raspy, but it was just flat amazing to see what he could do with a guitar and with seemingly no effort at all. It was as though he was born with a guitar in his hands. 

Hendrix and Keaggy sort of set a benchmark that no one ever met or exceeded in my eyes. It almost jaded me towards the stuff that came out afterward and really every since.

My third choice would be David Gilmour...clean, succinct, right to your head and ears. I have to say though that Roger Waters was a factor in my affliction with the band. His lyrics...well, what can you say...lol, "the soles of my running shoes stuck to the tarmac like gunmetal magnets..." 

I saw Waters in concert about 7 or 8 years ago. He expressed regrets that they parted ways. You can only imagine what they may have produced, had they kept at it.

Pink Floyd and Hendrix were things I wanted to see go on forever. But for old farts like me (lol, and probably you!), change is something you begin to get used to.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

My top five, no particulay order

Jimmy Page
B.B. King
Eric Clapton
Eddie Van Halen
Jimi Hendrix

Santana, Zappa, Slash and that guy from Metallica are pretty good too.

What about picks for Bass, drums and whatnot?


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

ME well at least in my mind lol I guess it would depend on the music country I would have to say Brent mason or doug seven both are native buckeye boys -blues SRV - rock maybe page or angus young or jeff beck -jazz hands down Dejango-rockabilly Brian Setzer and lets not forget Chet atkins ,Eric Clapton,steve via ,joe satrioni ,brad paisley,john mayer ,ect there are so many great guitar players in so many different styles of music I myself am a fan of fender strats and old tube amps so I lean toward more of those type of guys I think I am post 97 and there are probably 97 different answers lol


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Fisherball you are right about Scotty. I've seen him many times over the past few years and everytime he is a little more polished. As he gets older he should become one of the greatest blues/rock artist ever. That is one thing I have noticed in this thread is there are many blues artist mentioned. Good to see.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Het-

You're right...brain fart. Too much partying in the early 80's!

Tim


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

A bump in remeberance of the day he died

the THUNDERBIRD
WILLIAM RANDALL RHOADS
RIP
Dec 8th 1956-Mar.19th 1982​


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Vince, have you ever heard Bonamassa. He opened for BB King when he was 10 or 12. Amazing talent. I think Het was the only other person to mention him.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Sorry 1 more Gravy from Mushroomhead


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

hahaha......sorry fail! no skilz with this one. 
btw we have them at the alrosa on April5th uggggh!!

wondering what excuse Shakedown will use to not come out?



Brian.Smith said:


> Sorry 1 more Gravy from Mushroomhead


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

I know Toolman mentioned where the bassists were, I'll throw in another vote for Les Claypool (Primus) also 
Cliff Burton (Metallica) and Phil Lynott (Thin Lizzy) and Flea (Red Hot Chilli Peppers). Also in my earlier post I totally ignored a personal favorite of mine out of the 80's (and today's) Metal/Death Metla scene - Kerry King (Slayer). 

FWF


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Leo Kotke on 12 string acoustic


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

I saw Loe Kotke at Staches, small bar on OSU campus in Columbus, a few years ago. He was amazing. What I guessed, from the albums, to be a 12 string or 2 was actually Leo on a 6 string. One of the most accurate guitar players I have ever seen. His 12 string was even more impressive. A concert I will remember forever.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sammy hagar plays a little, he just didnt have much of a need too when standing beside eddie van halen


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

MadMac - thank God for CD's. If we were still using vinyl I would have worn out "Blues Deluxe" and "A New Day Yesterday - Live". The thing about Bonamassa is that not only does he do a fantastic job of covering songs but what he writes is very good. 

One I haven't seen on this list is Johnny Winter - one of the best steel guitar players out there.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not chimed in on this thread because I definitely do not have the knowledge of the music history that many do here. I don't really know the names of a lot of the guitarists that I have listened to over the years but I have enjoyed reading through the list.

Last night I happened to be scanning the TV for some worthwhile viewing when I came across the PBS channel and they had a wonderful show on that I am sure many here would enjoy. Probably a lot here have seen or heard it. They played for at least 2 hours footage from the Eric Clapton Guitar Festival in Chicago. It was really great. I spent most of the evening sitting and enjoying it. There were probably many that I missed but I watched Robert Cray, Steve Winwood, Robbie Robertson, Albert Lee, Buddy Guy, Jeff Beck, along with many others including of course Eric Clapton. Their music is great to listen to but even more amazing to watch at the same time. If you have not seen this make sure to tune in for it when you get a chance.

Here is a link to the site for the Crossroads Guitar Festival.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

they replayed that this morning and Jeff Beck IMO blew everyone away!

i feel he is the best all around player that ever lived.

versitile, technical and tone for dayz


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

Gary Hoey is a great player.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Stevie Gaines was playing with Lynard Skynard when they crashed and he was killed. That kid was good. Would he have been a legend like Stevie Ray, or Terrible Ted, who knows, he was snuffed out before we could tell. The music he left behind was Dang good.


----------



## sstaz (Sep 8, 2007)

Steve Vai and Joe Satriani are my all time favorites. I can listen to them all night long and never get tired of it.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Man...there are quite a few good ones out there and I agree with a lot of what has been posted....but 
How about Mark Knopler from Dire Straits??
Tommy Emmanuel?
How about this guy???
Gouthrie Govan


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a tune from a friend that's Steve Vai, Joe Satriani & Frank Zappa titled "My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama". Funnier than hell.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Mark Knopler is a good call. Another one I didn't mention and I'm suprised I haven't seen mentioned yet...Pete Townsend. 

Tim


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Here's some more. David "Honeyboy" Edwards. In 1940 he was considered the best guitar player in the country. I met him at The Blues Station, he told me he was drinking with Robert Johnson the night he died. He's 92 & still gigging.





 
I have autographed CD's from both these men.


----------



## sstaz (Sep 8, 2007)

fisherball I'm gonna have to see if I can find that tune. I'd like to hear it


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Just saw this, Jeff Beck at '07 Crossroads Festival, playing the Beatles "A Day In The Life"

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0I2EGP_p4o"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

A couple that I don't think have been mentioned:

Joe Walsh - The Eagles

Lindsey Buckingham - Fleetwood Mac

Both pretty good guitarist !


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm surprised that nobody mentioned cc deville or mick mars! PLEASANTLY SURPRISED!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

What about Muddy Waters????? I hadnt seen anyone say him, Also cannot believe only one person mentioned Johnny Winters, I seen him about 5 yrs or so ago at the Odeon (Clevo Flats) and he was amazeing and couldnt see or hardly stand up. 

A few other great guitarist IMO include: 
Joe Bonamassa Hands down, I seen him on his first tour when he was 18yrs old in a small blues joint in cleveland, I was only maybe 14 or so, Sat and talked with him for probably 15 minutes about playin guitar and whatnot, a great guitarist and a class act.
Phil Keaggy 
Clapton of course seen him twice and was amazeing
Kerry King-Slayer I would say THE Best Metal guitarist, Surprised only one person mentioned him
Tom Morello-AMAZEING
Yngie Malmsteem, Satriani, Vai are all inredible check out the G3 CD with all of them on it, its pretty nuts
Garry Rosington, Steve Gaines, Allen Collins, Metlock anyone who has played with Skynyrd.
Kurt Cobain was an amazeing guitarist, few people know that he started out in a blues band. Plus anyone that can write a song that changes the whole face of music gets my vote! 
There are many many more great guitarist out there, everyone check out Robert Randolph and the family band, steel guitar AMAZEING! 

As for bass:
GEDDY LEE-Rush, Claypools biggest inspiration
CLAYPOOL-Primus
FLEA-Fear/Red hot chilli peppers


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

ZAKK WYLDE, PERIOD!

can't believe anyone considers neil young to be a serious guitar player!  
neil young<-------------->steve vai. now that's a stretch!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

dip said:


> can't believe anyone considers neil young to be a serious guitar player!


Anyone that can sell millions of records, and make zillions of dollars writing catchy tunes using the same three chords over and over is a genius.


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Speaking of 3 chords.......Billy Gibbons of ZZ Top!! Kicks Butt!!! He can actually play much more than that. I saw him (for my fourth time) at Ohio Fair a few years ago, he introduced a song with these words, " 35 YEARS!! Same three guys, same three instruments, same three chords!"

Oh, yea, Muddy Waters was fantastic!!

Robin Trower is going to be at The Newport on 3/28. We got our tickets 2 months ago. It'll be my 3rd time to be blown away by his guitar. Many don't know he was the lead for Procol Harem. Not- "Nights in White Satin"-but really "A Whiter Shade of Pale". Het, thanks.

Bo Diddley is another unrecognized for his playing & songwriting. Google him to see the classics he wrote that most people think were other's songs. "Who Do you Love" was not written by The Doors.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

No one has mentioned Tommy Bolin but me. If you don't know of him he played with Deep Purple, The James Gang, and did two solo albums before he ODed. Dreamer, among others is a great tune.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

didn't question neil young's success, just his guitar skills. duh.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

heres three (actually 4)that ive found in recent years


michael kelsey---won claptons guitarmegeddon and standing O

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=43618213



john mooney---Blues

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu136rUAC6E&feature=related"]YouTube - John Mooney - I'm a countryboy[/nomedia]


rodrigo y gabriella


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ricky Skaggs


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Steve Vai can play anything .... and I've always liked Eddie Van Halen too

check out my band 
WORLD GONE MAD
www.myspace.com/worldgonemad


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Dip,

I'll buy your "Zak Wylde...period" theory when learns how to play the harmonica at the SAME TIME he's playing the guitar. Playing fast doesn't mean your a guitar genius.

BTW-Anyone mention David Gilmour? He didn't play real fast either, but he could make it talk.

Tim


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

FISHERBALL said:


> Many don't know he was the lead for Procol Harem. "Nights in White Satin"


The Moody Blues did 'Knights in White Satin'

Procol Harem's big hit was 'Whiter Shade of Pale'


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Doyle Bramal (not sure if thats spelled right) but i seen him open for clapton and he was awsome he is now playin with Clapton, also Derek Trucks he is kin to the Allmans and is another great guitarist, i dont remember hearing johnny lang, he is pretty good as well, and Kenny Wayne Shepard


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

randy rhodes ,slash,and hendrix


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

MadMac said:


> No one has mentioned Tommy Bolin but me. If you don't know of him he played with Deep Purple, The James Gang, and did two solo albums before he ODed. Dreamer, among others is a great tune.


Mac - I'll have to look for those 2 solo albums. I had forgotten that Bolin replaced Blackmore when he left DP and formed Rainbow. He, like many others died way too young.

The last time I saw Richie Blackmore (with Rainbow) was around '79 at the Richfield Colliseum. He was so wasted he could barely stand up. Ruined the show for a sold out crowd.

Brian


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

This is one of my favs from way back Funkadelic-Maggot Brain


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

triton175 said:


> Mac - I'll have to look for those 2 solo albums. I had forgotten that Bolin replaced Blackmore when he left DP and formed Rainbow. He, like many others died way too young.
> 
> The last time I saw Richie Blackmore (with Rainbow) was around '79 at the Richfield Colliseum. He was so wasted he could barely stand up. Ruined the show for a sold out crowd.
> 
> Brian


Here's a couple links to get you started. Lot's of info on just who he played with. A lot of them are listed on this thread. If you are unfamiliar with Bolin he is worth checking out.

http://www.angelfire.com/ny/bolinfan/albums.html
http://www.tbolin.com/


----------



## Gillchaser (Jan 1, 2005)

Buddy Guy,SRV,Hendrix,Tom Morello,and for local talent,Butch Armstrong


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

according to toolman's "logic" purdy much all guitar players mentioned suck because they don't play a harmonica at the same time as a guitar. hmmm, yeah i never saw vai, paul gilbert or brad gillis play harmonicas so scratch them. my favorite used to be jason becker... what a shame he can't play anymore. however i don't remember him playing a harmonica neener.


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Het,

I knew something was white in that song!! 

Fisherball


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Elmore James 

& the original artist of the song they all gotta play- Chuck Berry.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry dip...didn't mean to cheeze ya'. I think the guys you mentioned are all good. There's lots of great players with different styles. 

I've seen Tom Morello's name mentioed a few times. He can make a guitar make some crazy sounds! He is great with both Rage and Audioslave.

Tim


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Page by a mile, with Gary Moore a close 2nd


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Forgot 3rd place Joe Perry Aerosmith, Giddy Lee Rush


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

The Kinks, Dave or Ray Davies, I forget which brother plays lead. "All of the Day & All of the Night".


George Harrison!

Hubert Sumlin


----------



## HaroldtheMeek (May 28, 2005)

In the history of rock guitar there are but two eras.
Before Hendrix.......And after Hendrix


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

so what happened "DURING" hendrix, harold da meek?


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Hendrix' skill is unsurpassed by any that has ever lived but his "tricks", playing behind his head, with his teeth, etc, were mostly learned from '50's blues guitar "gods". Mainly Buddy Guy!

Hendrix has been dead for over 40 years but every day, every rock radio station in the US plays at least one of his songs. No other artists has that happen. Hendrix set the standard for all who play. I have hours of B.B. King. I have many people playing with B.B. It's always a B.B. sound to those songs, even if the tune is by the other artist. Except when the other artist is Hendrix. In those songs it's always a Hendrix song. I have Hendrix playing a Beatles song with the Beatles & those songs are the Beatles playing one of their songs Hendrix style. He was truly the leader of guitarists.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

wow, that is DEEP! i listen to 3 radio stations WLW, 95.7 dayton (all talk) and 96.9 k-love a christian station. don't recall any of them playing hendrix......


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I believe that many stations accross the country have a period called "Get The Led Out" every day. That isn't get the Hendrix out, Jimmy was great but there are many other great artists they just chose to play their own style.


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

dip, guys,

Sorry, I left a word out. I meant ROCK radio station. Didn't mean to sound like a twit.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

hey i'm just having fun with this. this is about like fishing line, a million options and everyone has differing opinions. i still can't get a grip on anyone thinking of neil young as a TALENTED guitar player! let's not talk about his "singing"!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Jimi Hendrix was only in the mainstream music scene about two and a half years after he was 'discovered' before he died. He sure left a huge impact on the music world for being in it such a short time.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qr2MXLFUyPE"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I support this statement!! 



HaroldtheMeek said:


> In the history of rock guitar there are but two eras.
> Before Hendrix.......And after Hendrix


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Depending on what type of music that you like, there is none better than this guy..........Doc Watson


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

All around rock player Jimmy Page, you can sit down and listen to every original album back to back and not here the same patterns twice. 
Bass player John Entwistle From the who, wow
drummer Neil Peart from rush or Keith Moon the who can't decide there.
Blues Ry Cooder, just unbeliveable slide guitar
( not sure of the spelling on those )


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

page was too sloppy. steve vai ZERO slop. saw rick derringer at the old "lost c" in versailles a while back.... that old boy can SHRED!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

dip said:


> page was too sloppy. steve vai ZERO slop. saw rick derringer at the old "lost c" in versailles a while back.... that old boy can SHRED!



the Lost C?? Holy Cow does that bring back memories er well not really memories it was usually all a blur 

I saw Head East there geesh I don't even remember the year, it was a long time ago........ 

Two others I like to listen to as well are Joe Walsh and the players from Boston.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

has anyone mentioned Eddie Van Halen - saw them in concert with Roth adn Haggar - he rocks on stage = live is way better than album


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

steve vai over jimmy page, wow, thats a good one. Was Page perfect, no, was he the fastest ever (if that metters at all ) no, did he play with emotion and heart, YES. Vai, technically perfect, tries to be, fastest, tries to be, ( Guess it matters to him ) plays with emotion and heart, nope, plays from his mind and his wallet. I would take Kenny wayne shepard over vai any day of the week. But thats just my opinion. And thats definately not a knock on Shepard he's great in my book.
Do definately agree with the derringer note though, he can play


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

SRV gets my vote. To bad his life was so short.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

love neil young, jim croce, and james taylor, but i go back to the 60s and by far the very best, without a doubt, has to be phil keaggy. absolutely gifted. if i had to pick a number 2, it would be steve howe from the group Yes. youtube him sometime and watch his fingers.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

TRIPLE-J said:


> steve vai over jimmy page, wow, thats a good one. Was Page perfect, no, was he the fastest ever (if that metters at all ) no, did he play with emotion and heart, YES. Vai, technically perfect, tries to be, fastest, tries to be, ( Guess it matters to him ) plays with emotion and heart, nope, plays from his mind and his wallet. I would take Kenny wayne shepard over vai any day of the week. But thats just my opinion. And thats definately not a knock on Shepard he's great in my book.
> Do definately agree with the derringer note though, he can play


ah, the voice of ignorance! i take it you have never seen steve vai live? my friend (who is an awsome guitar player himself) took his 14 yr old son and 12 year old daughter to see vai play at the newport. vai played to my buddie's kids, sat and talked with them after the show and posed for a ton of pics with the kids. his band did the same. yeah, no heart and all about the buck. wonder what jimmy page lives on if he isn't in it for money..... i guess to some peeps the fact that a guy is a sloppy lush and druggie they got heart???????


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Well for those of you that think Page is sloppy...there's just no hope.

I'm not a big fan of Eric Clapton but the man can play a guitar.
Neil Young,can also play a guitar very well, listen to the solos in Hurricane and Down By The River if there' any doubt. Then there's that guy that plays Cliffs Of Dover, I don't care alot for it but man that is some smooth guitar playing.
Back to Jimmy Page the chord progression in, The Rain Song, is without a doubt a masterpiece.
The best thing about music is if you don't like what you're hearing you can turn it off. I'm a huge Zeppelin fan but I like lots of other stuff as well, Audioslave was one of my more recent favs and there's a band called Bush that has some great sounding guitar.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

THIS thread is going to de~rail before long

For those who like technical/diverse prog/rock check out a friend of mine at the link below. This guy has opened for the G3 tour and teaches blues in Dallas.

http://www.michaelharrisguitar.com/


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

dip said:


> ... i guess to some peeps the fact that a guy is a sloppy lush and druggie they got heart???????


Listen to 'The Song Remains The Same' two times and call me in the morning.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I never said steve vai wasn't a good guitar player or that he wasn't a good guy. Like you said "ah the voice of ignorance", didn't see vai being credited with playing on over 75% of all the music that came out of the london studios in the early to late 70's as a studio musician, not just zepplin, and the Yardbirds recordings, "" ALL "" the music coming out at that time. The man was the most sought after studio musician in England. I guess you get that way by being sloppy. Loved the work via did in the movie crossroads, But what did he do in Whitesnake, the band basically went under when he joined. He is technically one of the best out there, no dought. And lets be honest there all in it for the money. Was page a drunk and a druggie, probably, was the way of the times, but that doesn't negate the impact he's had on modern rock music. Stairway to heaven, most requested rock song of all time, whats vai's contribution to music. Even high school bands play Pages music. You have your opinions I have mine, I think Vai is a great guitarist, never said he wasn't, but to say Page was sloppy,I guess thats your opinion too. I'm done with this. Long live Rock-n-roll
triple-j


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Jimmy Page at 14. He wanted to be a germ biologist.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekd-4FdQ3zg"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

watched the zep concert on tv many times.... live, page was the weakest link. bonham was obviously GREAT, bass player was dead-on and plant, may well be the greatest rock singer ever IN MY OPINION. FACT: page, in that movie is sloppy. brilliant song writer? no doubt. kashmere(?) greatest song in history. 

hey new breed: i always heard archrival was THE band in my day but i never caught 'em. glad to see harris is still tearing it up. how did he wind up in texas?


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Buckethead followed by Clapton then Kenny Wayne Shepard


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Mushrooman-

"Cliffs of Dover" is by Eric Johnson-some sweet licks there. 

To the Page haters-

Jimmy Page had some sloppy moments, mainly in concert due to drug use/abuse, but I don't think there's a knowledgable rock fan in the world that wouldn't include him in the top 5 of all-time. Popularity isn't always a good yardstick for quality but any rock fan could rattle off 10 or 20 songs by Page/Zepplin. For that matter the same goes for Hendrix, Van Halen, Clapton, Slash, Angus, and yes...even Neil Young.
Rock on! 

Tim


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

so the criteria for being a great guitar player is having a rock fan "rattle off" 10 or 20 songs? does that make madonna a great guitar player? if you're referring to me as a "page hater" than you ain't too bright. i just said he's sloppy. if you take offense at that you got problems.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

How about Slash?




Just kidding I know NOTHING about the subject, I just wanted to interject because it seemed to be getting a little heavy in here.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I did find a couple of cool videos for you guys to check out on YouTube.









[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GZtP-ctFKE&feature=related"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]

Again, I have no clue just thought it may be helpful.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Eric Clapton once said of this fellow that he possibly could be the best ever to strap on the cords....George Harrison of the Beatles. Who by the way , was considered the most talented of the " Fab Four" .... I consider George, Eric and Carlos as the very best..............THE CATKING !!!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Madonna and Cindy Lauper!!!


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Did I say "Dip"? I didn't think so...back in you cage!  

Tim


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

catking said:


> Eric Clapton once said of this fellow that he possibly could be the best ever to strap on the cords....George Harrison of the Beatles. Who by the way , was considered the most talented of the " Fab Four" .... I consider George, Eric and Carlos as the very best..............THE CATKING !!!


There are so many guitar riffs that can be attributed to The Beatles music. If you listen closly to most of Nirvana you can hear Beatles riffs. Another great one that I haven't heard mentioned is Kieth Richards, those Tumbling Dice riffs are killer and then there's "Can't You Hear Me Knockin'"
Hey DIP PEACE!!! What's there really to argue about, everybody has a favorite. I'm in Nasville might go check out Charlie Daniels or Hank Jr tonight 
It's all good!!!


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

catking said:


> Eric Clapton once said of this fellow that he possibly could be the best ever to strap on the cords....George Harrison of the Beatles. Who by the way , was considered the most talented of the " Fab Four" .... I consider George, Eric and Carlos as the very best..............THE CATKING !!!


Was that before or after he was trying to bag Harrison's wife?


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Tried to bag his wife?? I think Clapton married her & she was the mother of the child that fell out the 30 story window that led Clapton to record "Tears in Heaven". I think, not sure, don't quote me.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

True story

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layla


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

My favorites are Steve Howe from Yes, Eric Johnson, and John Jorgenson, Will Ray and Jerry Donahue from the Hellecasters


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

These are amazing!!! If you like guitars listen to them!!

11 year old kid.





 
8 year old on stage with Buddy Guy!


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

One more


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

It is great to see that so many people are passionate about their guitar playing. I cannot understand the one guy saying that Steve Vai doesn't play from the heart. Obviously, you haven't seen him in concert. The guy's guitar playing moved me to tears because it was so inspirational. Jimmy Page was great in his day as well. All of the people mentioned are amazing to me...they all play and contribute in different ways. I appreciate anyone that can play because I never got much past the basic chords. It is great to see some new names as well. I have never heard Bonamassa...thanks Het for that one. MadMac,thanks for mentioning Bolin...I haven't heard his stuff in a long time. And whoever mentioned Roy Buchanon....thanks for some great memories. Another guy that hasn't been mentioned is Rory Gallagher. Rock on!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

You can listen to some interesting stuff at jbonamassa.com. I haven't been there for a long time but they used to have some nice video interviews where he would discuss his influences and guitar type and cut to a taped live performance of him using that style. I have seen him twice at Tangier's in Akron where he was awesome and once at the Mohican Blues Fest where he wasn't as good.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

1. Jimi Hendrix enough said
2. Jimmy Page Yeah hes pretty good
3. Eddie Van Halen makes tapping seem so easy but yet its so hard
4. Stevie Ray Vaughn Best blues
5. Randy Rhoads Speed kills

I might get a les paul this summer, and im pumped


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

moondog5814 said:


> I have never heard Bonamassa...thanks Het for that one. !


Here's a little clip.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

catking said:


> Eric Clapton once said of this fellow that he possibly could be the best ever to strap on the cords....George Harrison of the Beatles. Who by the way , was considered the most talented of the " Fab Four" .... I consider George, Eric and Carlos as the very best..............THE CATKING !!!



When the Beatles recorded While my Guitar Gently Weeps Clapton was brought into the studio as a back up in case George Harrison could not handle the song. Harrison did actually handle the song quite well might I add. I am in no way bashing Harrison, he is awesome and some of his later stuff with the Traveling Wilbury's is some of my favorite music. 

Another guitar legend when he started had a back up standing by as well.
The Who's first studio recording the producer did not think Pete Townsend would be able to handle all of the playing and Jimmy Paige was at the studio just in case. Pete worked out pretty good I would say.

*CLAPTON IS GOD*

Remember this was once said about Eric Clapton. Some may have said it about other guitarist but Clapton is who this was first said for. Those of us who have been around for awhile know its true.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

GOD is GOD. 

can't believe nobody mentioned esteban! whaddabout john denver!!%


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't think any list is valid unless it contains Frank Zappa and Duane Allman.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

I really think that I am the greatest ever,period!


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

I put my vote in for duane allman back at the beginning of this post and he is at the top for me. had the opportunity to see him at an old venue called music carnival over on the east side. had a tent set up and only held 300-or 400,in aug 1971, just before he died. worked at melody lane records in lakewood and got seats in row aa a little cut right up on the stage. he just closed his eyes put his head back and he was in another world. he talked about miles davis and king curtis being two of his major influences and the way he mixed jazz, soul and blues was something special. layla would have been nothing without him. there was another kid named shuggie otis, 15 years old in 1969 and played some amazing blues. it's been fun reading folks favorites, but looking forward to the water clearing


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

midoh39 said:


> 1. Jimi Hendrix enough said
> 2. Jimmy Page Yeah hes pretty good
> 3. Eddie Van Halen makes tapping seem so easy but yet its so hard
> 4. Stevie Ray Vaughn Best blues
> ...


I just noticed this thread and saw this post. Personally i probably couldnt mess with this top 5 besides maybe bb king and jon morello.


----------



## thoesus (Mar 19, 2006)

I am the best there is atleast on guitar hero.. the wife doesnt think so.. However she doesnt like me hunting and fishing all the time. But always first in line when i cook it . Everyone has there favorite. I grew up watching the ripper play. Ronny James wife is now his manager.. Heard he was doing a song with Malmstien. I do like all the mentioned guitar players here. I am going to see Rush July 2 in Pittsburgh front row. God on Drums cant wait..


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jason Stone-lead guitarist on Hate Theory and Burn Blue Sky!(NE Ohio groups-heavy metal.)


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

earic clapton,carlose santana'jimmy page and hendrex.


----------

